# "Sonic 3 - Angel Island Revisited" full game released



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 6, 2019)

WHAT!!!!!! 

Now i got to stop watching anime for this!


----------



## D4X (Apr 6, 2019)

I had no idea this was in the works! Looks awesome! Gonna have to give this a go.


----------



## granville (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm so torn about this. On one hand getting the game running in widescreen is awesome. Not to mention the vastly improved framerate of the special stages.

But on the other hand, my previously ideal version of Sonic 3 & Knuckles in terms of content and gameplay is the Sonic 3 Complete hack for Genesis. It has a lot of features which aren't included in this port...


----------



## FancyNintendoGamer567 (Apr 6, 2019)

Just to mention everyone, you technically DON'T need the Steam version of S3K to play S3 AIR. If you have a single ROM of S3K then you can use that too.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2019)

FancyNintendoGamer567 said:


> Just to mention everyone, you technically DON'T need the Steam version of S3K to play S3 AIR. If you have a single ROM of S3K then you can use that too.


It technically just compares the checksum, so... Yeah.  But showing your support for the game by buying a copy is always a good idea and lets SEGA know that there's still interest in this classic game that seems to be omitted from SEGA collections and remakes these days.


----------



## Silverfrost208 (Apr 6, 2019)

Was never a big fan of sonic 3 but after seeing this, Now I really wanna do a full playthrough!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 6, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> It technically just compares the checksum, so... Yeah.  But showing your support for the game by buying a copy is always a good idea and lets SEGA know that there's still interest in this classic game that seems to be omitted from SEGA collections and remakes these days.


Or they can just you know... put it in collections because it's integral to the best system they ever had in terms of success.


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 6, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> But showing your support for the game by buying a copy...



I'm all for showing support, but I've got two or three legal copies of Sonic 1-3 + Knuckles (Steam and Sonic Mega Collection at least off the top of my head).  At some point, I'd rather not continue to show my support if it means other games (Monster World IV, SMS/GG games, etc) aren't released. :/  Having said that, Steam Workshop for playing rom hacks is pretty nice.


----------



## granville (Apr 6, 2019)

I've got an original 1997 copy of Sonic & Knuckles Collection, would it work with this hack?


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 6, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Or they can just you know... put it in collections because it's integral to the best system they ever had in terms of success.



Supposedly there may be a legal reason behind the omission on newer collections.

They could perhaps replace the affected music but then people would probably complain because Ice Cap Zone may be one of them (look up ‘Hard Times’ by the Jetzons.).


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 6, 2019)

Amazing!
Heard of tjis a long time ago, glad to hear it is finished now 
Now they need to start adding features from Sonic 3 Complete to make this the ultimate version of Sonic 3 & Knuckles


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 6, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Supposedly there may be a legal reason behind the omission on newer collections.
> 
> They could perhaps replace the affected music but then people would probably complain because Ice Cap Zone may be one of them (look up ‘Hard Times’ by the Jetzons.).


Well since sonic 3 complete already has option to use replaced music, I'm used to it. But I would prefer the game be there than not. Omitting the game is travesty, especially if they have to remove music, but I like the game cause it's fun to play, I can listen to the music somewhere else. It won't kill me.

This project is pretty cool. So far I like the wide screen support, and THANK GOD someone added a XBRZ pixel filter. Most people hate pixel filters but if they was gonna add any, I'm glad it's that one and not just a bilinear filter and smoothing with scanline emulation. 

There is a ton of options and such, which also threw me by surprise. I thought it would be just wide screen and smooth FPS.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 6, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well since sonic 3 complete already has option to use replaced music, I'm used to it. But I would prefer the game be there than not. Omitting the game is travesty, especially if they have to remove music, but I like the game cause it's fun to play, I can listen to the music somewhere else. It won't kill me.
> 
> This project is pretty cool. So far I like the wide screen support, and THANK GOD someone added a XBRZ pixel filter. Most people hate pixel filters but if they was gonna add any, I'm glad it's that one and not just a bilinear filter and smoothing with scanline emulation.
> 
> There is a ton of options and such, which also threw me by surprise. I thought it would be just wide screen and smooth FPS.



Believe it or not but Taxman and Stealth prototyped a remastered Sonic 3, but Sega never picked it up. 

http://hcstealth.tumblr.com/post/100311283757/sonic-3-knuckles-20th-anniversary

I wonder if this is the real reason why Angel Island zone was in Sonic Mania (a bit)?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Apr 6, 2019)

I have to buy it on fucking steam?


----------



## Vorde (Apr 6, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Believe it or not but Taxman and Stealth prototyped a remastered Sonic 3, but Sega never picked it up.
> 
> http://hcstealth.tumblr.com/post/100311283757/sonic-3-knuckles-20th-anniversary
> 
> I wonder if this is the real reason why Angel Island zone was in Sonic Mania (a bit)?


SEGA didn't pick it up for legality reasons. Some of the music is owned by many different artists instead of SEGA or Sonic Team having the rights to it, so remaking the game would require a lot of money to pay for all the rights to using it. Would likely cost more in that than they would see from profits unfortunately.



SexySpai said:


> I have to buy it on fucking steam?


Read the thread before posting and it's clear what options you can use.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 6, 2019)

Okay that's pretty cool. And unlike Nintendo, Sega isn't a total dick about ROM hacks.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 6, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> You must already own a copy of Sonic 3 & Knuckles on Steam to play.


Ah shit. Guess who doesn't really use Steam.

(Edit: No, it just takes a Sonic 3 & Knux ROM.)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 6, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Believe it or not but Taxman and Stealth prototyped a remastered Sonic 3, but Sega never picked it up.


Well I didn't disregard the idea of something like this existing, but Sega is Gatekeeping this so, meh. Sonic Manic fills enough of the fun gameplay sonic 3 provided that I think if they would probably put sonic mania out for android/ios over sonic 3. I just want it to be part of collections for legacy sake. Having to look back at this ten years later and say "Sega sure became a public enemy back then when they didn't have Sonic 3 or _____ game on their compilations celebrating the legacy of their console." Even worse when you can't explain to new generations because sega refuse to make a statement about the matter and all you can do is speculate. 



SexySpai said:


> I have to buy it on fucking steam?


You just need a properly dumped rom. The steam suggestion was probably because it's the source of the rom they used when making the mod. Usually it important to get a precise rom dump patches to work because of compatibility reasons. But any good rom dump would work. Steam is also the easiest way to get a good rom dump.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 6, 2019)

Does someone have some footage of Sonic 3 AIR with the xBZR filter applied?
I'd like to see how it looks with it.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 6, 2019)

Vorde said:


> SEGA didn't pick it up for legality reasons. Some of the music is owned by many different artists instead of SEGA or Sonic Team having the rights to it, so remaking the game would require a lot of money to pay for all the rights to using it. Would likely cost more in that than they would see from profits unfortunately.



I figured that was the reason and IIRC their contact at Sega had left or got moved around (although considering Sonic Mania has happened since then it may not have been the overriding reason).

I was discussing with Sonic Angel Knight about the legal issues, for example, using different music instead similar to S3&K Collection.

It's funny now looking back at Ice Cap Zone after the 'Hard Times' revelation.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 6, 2019)

This looks awesome.



tech3475 said:


> I figured that was the reason and IIRC their contact at Sega had left or got moved around (although considering Sonic Mania has happened since then it may not have been the overriding reason).
> 
> I was discussing with Sonic Angel Knight about the legal issues, for example, using different music instead similar to S3&K Collection.
> 
> It's funny now looking back at Ice Cap Zone after the 'Hard Times' revelation.



Is Michael Jackson family and there wasn't a problem until the guy died. Notice how the PS2 Sonic collection has Sonic 3. 



granville said:


> I'm so torn about this. On one hand getting the game running in widescreen is awesome. Not to mention the vastly improved framerate of the special stages.
> 
> But on the other hand, my previously ideal version of Sonic 3 & Knuckles in terms of content and gameplay is the Sonic 3 Complete hack for Genesis. It has a lot of features which aren't included in this port...



You can like more than one flavour of ice cream... I mean Sonic 3.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 6, 2019)

so it only works with the steam version of s3nk ahh fuck that than


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 6, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Does someone have some footage of Sonic 3 AIR with the xBZR filter applied?
> I'd like to see how it looks with it.


Footage? I could maybe make a gfycat link, or a screenshot.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 6, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Is Michael Jackson family and there wasn't a problem until the guy died. Notice how the PS2 Sonic collection has Sonic 3.



I don’t know if it’s just his family as other people were involved. I vaguely recall a topic on Sonic Retro where it discussed a different person.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Does someone have some footage of Sonic 3 AIR with the xBZR filter applied?
> I'd like to see how it looks with it.



From the creators YouTube channel.

There is also background blur applied.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 6, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> There is also background blur applied.


Yeah I noticed, but not sure who that appeals to. It's cool still, but Looks like a real camera with a focus zoom function.


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 6, 2019)

Can someone provide a valid SHA-256 hash to compare my legally obtained copy of the ROM? (Not from that sh**ty Steam thing ofc).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## astrocapsule (Apr 6, 2019)

Would it be possible to port this to the Switch??


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (Apr 6, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> so it only works with the steam version of s3nk ahh fuck that than


Not needed. A ROM created through good dumps will suffice (the game will ask for it's location). Buying it in steam is just the easier way to get it legally.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 6, 2019)

released already??
cool, well i never paid for any sega genesis game so i guess there's no excuse to not buy on steam


----------



## Kwyjor (Apr 6, 2019)

granville said:


> I've got an original 1997 copy of Sonic & Knuckles Collection, would it work with this hack?


That version uses a weirdly recompiled version of the game's code that is pretty different from the original ROM.  There's probably no chance of it working.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 6, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> I have to buy it on fucking steam?


Or if you really want you, you could, well, you know. That.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 6, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> I don’t know if it’s just his family as other people were involved. I vaguely recall a topic on Sonic Retro where it discussed a different person.



Is basically whoever has the rights to his music.

So yeah unless you have one of the earlier compilations or the original game, there is no way to get Sonic 3 legally anymore.

Sonic Mega Collection Plus  can be bought used for five to eight bucks, but the game has emulation problems in the PS2 version due to hardware limitations. And if you want delivery is gonna cost more. 

And people wonders why I haven't sold my PS2 yet.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2019)

Wait.
Sega released it without controller support?


----------



## raxadian (Apr 6, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Wait.
> Sega released it without controller support?



Sega half assing game ports isn't new.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 6, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Wait.
> Sega released it without controller support?


It as in this? This is a fan project.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Apr 6, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Or if you really want you, you could, well, you know. That.


He is saying just pirate it 
Also this looks cool
But its steam
I dont use steam so no buy


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 6, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> He is saying just pirate it
> Also this looks cool
> But its steam
> I dont use steam so no buy



And Steam uses the dumped ROM, and you can use a regular ROM without having to get it on Steam, so...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 7, 2019)

CMDreamer said:


> Can someone provide a valid SHA-256 hash to compare my legally obtained copy of the ROM?


I don't know if it's against the rules to share that information here. But if you search some rom hacks with patching instructions/info they do tell what the statistics you should use to patch with. 

A good copy of the rom would normally have a "!" in the file name. If it has anything else like "b" or "f" it's not legit.
W = stands for world, usually mean not region locked when region locked games would have J,U,E in the title to represent which region console it works for.
! = usually is the best sign of a good rom copy.
b = bad rom dump, probably due to dusty contact problems or something.
f = I assume means something was modified in the code to fix a issue, not sure if it was a rom hacker or what.

Most likely, if your rom works with ips patches with no issues, it's the proper rom. The rom I have has "(W) [!].BIN" In the name, which is a good copy.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Apr 7, 2019)

downloading... 
Best sonic game ever


----------



## jamespoo (Apr 7, 2019)

now this is really cool


----------



## raxadian (Apr 7, 2019)

hug0-a7x said:


> downloading...
> Best sonic game ever



My favourite is still Sonic 2 but that's because is Tails debut game and I like him.

Sonic 2 was also the killer app for the Sega Genesis and the most sold Sega Genesis game ever.  And is the best sold Sonic game ever too.

Edit: Sonic 1 only shows with more sales because it has at least three different versions for the Sega Genesis, two of them in compilations with other games.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 7, 2019)

CMDreamer said:


> Can someone provide a valid SHA-256 hash to compare my legally obtained copy of the ROM?


fba0677fde9f76df93f3e98d6310d8af68b9847bde16e253d73cd4dd8134ed23  Sonic and Knuckles & Sonic 3 (W) [!].gen


----------



## Wanderer0891 (Apr 7, 2019)

I think I'll play this version next time I want to go through S3&K again.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Apr 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Or if you really want you, you could, well, you know. That.


...t-the... *P-word*..?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> ...t-the... *P-word*..?



Either you buy the game or you don't, don't let me stop you.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Apr 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Either you buy the game or you don't, don't let me stop you.


Fuck it. I'll buy it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> Fuck it. I'll buy it.



Don't let me be the reason to, it's your money.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Apr 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't let me be the reason to, it's your money.


Nah idc. It's worth the money.


----------



## Prior22 (Apr 7, 2019)

Someone please explain to me why Sega wont release an all in one HD Genesis Sonic compilation.  Sega milks the Sonic franchise for all its worth, and yet wont capitalize on easy Sonic nostalgia.  

I don't think Nintendo has ever upconverted SNES content to HD either.  Seems like there's tons of games from that era which would get people interested in an HD upgrade.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 7, 2019)

Sweet, already bought S3&K in a package during a Steam sale.  Will have to give this a go.


----------



## Undwiz (Apr 7, 2019)

Cool Beans


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 7, 2019)

Completed Tails full playthrough. I have missed one Super Emerald. I really love this project.


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 7, 2019)

Prior22 said:


> Someone please explain to me why Sega wont release an all in one HD Genesis Sonic compilation.  Sega milks the Sonic franchise for all its worth, and yet wont capitalize on easy Sonic nostalgia.
> 
> I don't think Nintendo has ever upconverted SNES content to HD either.  Seems like there's tons of games from that era which would get people interested in an HD upgrade.



Sonic 3 has been effectively barred from consoles for a decade now. The Xbox Live Arcade version in 2009 was the last newly-approved console release.
I'm not counting portables, the PC, or backwards compatibility. (they're different from a legal standpoint)

3DS can play the DS collection. But since the Wii Shop Channel shut down, it's no longer available on Wii U.


----------



## granville (Apr 7, 2019)

Kwyjor said:


> That version uses a weirdly recompiled version of the game's code that is pretty different from the original ROM.  There's probably no chance of it working.


And for some reason I assumed the Steam version (having no knowledge of that release) was based on the S3&K Collection. Looks like it's more like sort of rom-emulator package instead. My bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2019)

Would someone explain how i play this on my switch?  Thanks


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 7, 2019)

granville said:


> And for some reason I assumed the Steam version (having no knowledge of that release) was based on the S3&K Collection. Looks like it's more like sort of rom-emulator package instead. My bad.



Isn't the S3&K Collection entirely an x86 port, and has nothing to do with the Megadrive/Genesis?


----------



## Stwert (Apr 7, 2019)

granville said:


> I'm so torn about this. On one hand getting the game running in widescreen is awesome. Not to mention the vastly improved framerate of the special stages.
> 
> But on the other hand, my previously ideal version of Sonic 3 & Knuckles in terms of content and gameplay is the Sonic 3 Complete hack for Genesis. It has a lot of features which aren't included in this port...



I'm with you, I'd go for the Complete hack, especially because I can play that on my Mega Drive. I much prefer playing on the original hardware.

This does look good though.


----------



## granville (Apr 7, 2019)

Lumstar said:


> Isn't the S3&K Collection entirely an x86 port, and has nothing to do with the Megadrive/Genesis?


Yes. Graphics and gameplay wise it's a pretty accurate port. The music is pretty shitty though (different music tracks for some Sonic 3 levels such as Carnival Night, Ice Cap and Launch Base and all songs use bad MIDI instruments). I still own a copy of it, it ran well for me on an original Pentium 1 66mhz.

I mistakenly assumed the Steam version of Sonic3&K was based on that old port, i'm not familiar with the Steam version and didn't realize it was some sort of emulation package.



Stwert said:


> I'm with you, I'd go for the Complete hack, especially because I can play that on my Mega Drive. I much prefer playing on the original hardware.
> 
> This does look good though.


Yeah, it's really difficult to choose. Given the fact that AIR actually uses a copy of the original Genesis rom to make its tweaks, Sonic 3 Complete most likely could have been used as the basis for this instead. And I REALLY wish it had been.

I'm personally not a purist about playing on the original console. But I do LOVE the little tweaks made to S3Complete. The order of the zones, tweaked level transitions and many other things that just made it a joy.

At the same time, AIR has widescreen and implements SOME quality of life changes. I love the better framerate in the special stages. I even like little details like the smoother ring spinning animation.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm just surprised this game got finished at all!
Usually, game devs make a demo, and then they go radiosilent.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Apr 7, 2019)

*"You must already own a copy of Sonic 3 & Knuckles on Steam to play"*

Oh thank God, I thought this was going to be an epic store only exclusive.


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (Apr 7, 2019)

seanp2500 said:


> Would someone explain how i play this on my switch?  Thanks


You can't, this is a PC "custom emulator" tailored to bring improvements on S3&K, it's different from a ROM hack.
But you can try downloading a genesis core for retroarch and emulate Sonic 3 Complete, that's actually a very good ROM hack of S3&K with lots of welcome changes.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 7, 2019)

Is there something similar to this for the other 3 Sonic games?


----------



## Kwyjor (Apr 7, 2019)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Is there something similar to this for the other 3 Sonic games?


There's Sonic 1 and 2 for iOS and Android, which uses the same Retro Engine as Sonic Mania and Sonic CD on Steam.  I'm not sure why exactly those versions haven't been released for other platforms yet.  There was some speculation that Nintendo somehow had exclusive rights to Sonic 1 and 2, but nothing concrete.

On that note, the 3D versions of Sonic 1 and 2 for the 3DS are apparently very good products, if you can stand 3D at all.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lumstar said:


> Isn't the S3&K Collection entirely an x86 port, and has nothing to do with the Megadrive/Genesis?


I've read that uses some of the original code, but does weird things like using m68k CPU registers as variables.


----------



## FateForWindows (Apr 7, 2019)

seanp2500 said:


> Would someone explain how i play this on my switch?  Thanks


You can't. It only supports PC at the moment, though an Android port is possible.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 7, 2019)

Kwyjor said:


> There's Sonic 1 and 2 for iOS and Android, which uses the same Retro Engine as Sonic Mania and Sonic CD on Steam.  I'm not sure why exactly those versions haven't been released for other platforms yet.  There was some speculation that Nintendo somehow had exclusive rights to Sonic 1 and 2, but nothing concrete.
> 
> On that note, the 3D versions of Sonic 1 and 2 for the 3DS are apparently very good products, if you can stand 3D at all.



I've got both of those as well as CD on Android. They were a blast to play on my Shield Portable.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 7, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I'm just surprised this game got finished at all!
> Usually, game devs make a demo, and then they go radiosilent.



This is a Sonic 3 remake, is not like a full on new game.  That means stuff is much easier. 

By the way, here is another Sonic 3 remake:

http://info.sonicretro.org/Sonic_3_Complete


----------



## Kwyjor (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh, I forgot about Sonic Classic Heroes, a massive Sonic 2 romhack that basically mashes Sonic 1 and 2 together.  No fancy widescreen support, though.
http://info.sonicretro.org/Sonic_Classic_Heroes


----------



## rich333 (Apr 7, 2019)

gave it a play, digging the xBZR filter. any other game mods use this?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 7, 2019)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> *"You must already own a copy of Sonic 3 & Knuckles on Steam to play"*
> 
> Oh thank God, I thought this was going to be an epic store only exclusive.


Maybe when Sega games start using unreal engine.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Apr 7, 2019)

[QUOTE="raxadian, post: 8583633, member: By the way, here is another Sonic 3 remake:

http://info.sonicretro.org/Sonic_3_Complete[/QUOTE]
It's not really a remake, more a romhack with a lot of time and extra features being put into it.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 7, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> [QUOTE="raxadian, post: 8583633, member: By the way, here is another Sonic 3 remake:
> 
> http://info.sonicretro.org/Sonic_3_Complete


It's not really a remake, more a romhack with a lot of time and extra features being put into it.[/QUOTE]

True, but you do not need to buy a game on steam to play it.  And it should also work on a real Sega Genesis if you have a rom loader thing for it.


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 7, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't know if it's against the rules to share that information here. But if you search some rom hacks with patching instructions/info they do tell what the statistics you should use to patch with.
> 
> A good copy of the rom would normally have a "!" in the file name. If it has anything else like "b" or "f" it's not legit.
> W = stands for world, usually mean not region locked when region locked games would have J,U,E in the title to represent which region console it works for.
> ...



Thanks for the info.
But when I said legally obtained, I meant dumped from a real cartridge I got some time ago. Never played any Genesis game when it was competing with SNES on the 16 bit era, so started searching for some of them and I found it by... luck?

Can't see what's wrong with asking for a hash, I'm not asking for a rom file at all, so no legal concern here.

Thanks a lot for the info anyway. Best regards.



GerbilSoft said:


> fba0677fde9f76df93f3e98d6310d8af68b9847bde16e253d73cd4dd8134ed23  Sonic and Knuckles & Sonic 3 (W) [!].gen



Thank you!, my file matches this hash. Great news!



Prior22 said:


> Someone please explain to me why Sega wont release an all in one HD Genesis Sonic compilation.  Sega milks the Sonic franchise for all its worth, and yet wont capitalize on easy Sonic nostalgia.
> 
> I don't think Nintendo has ever upconverted SNES content to HD either.  Seems like there's tons of games from that era which would get people interested in an HD upgrade.



Sega is not Microsucks or that lame brand owner that tried to mount the Classic console bandwheel and miserably failed at it.
Classic games should be played as they originally meant to be (as much as possible).


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 7, 2019)

Why can't I get this to run in fullscreen? ;o;


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Apr 8, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Why can't I get this to run in fullscreen? ;o;



Yah I can’t figure this out also. ESC remove the title bar and ALT+Enter doesn’t work also. No settings for resolution that I can see.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Apr 8, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> You must already own a copy of Sonic 3 & Knuckles on Steam to play.


I don't remember this crappy DRM in Sonic 2 HD.


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Apr 8, 2019)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I don't remember this crappy DRM in Sonic 2 HD.



Well this makes it a bit more legal as no assets are being shared just custom code.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Apr 8, 2019)

FateForWindows said:


> an Android port is possible.


*WOO*


----------



## Prior22 (Apr 8, 2019)

CMDreamer said:


> Thanks for the info.
> But when I said legally obtained, I meant dumped from a real cartridge I got some time ago. Never played any Genesis game when it was competing with SNES on the 16 bit era, so started searching for some of them and I found it by... luck?
> 
> Can't see what's wrong with asking for a hash, I'm not asking for a rom file at all, so no legal concern here.
> ...




The PSX Spyro series being remade for an all in one release was a great idea.  If you prefer playing the original PSX versions you can.  But having a graphically superior release, in my opinion, is fantastic.  

Sega should consider the same thing for all the Sonic games from the original to S&K.  I'd suspect it would sell really well.


----------



## eskinner3742 (Apr 8, 2019)

This is definitely the definitive way to play Sonic 3. 16:9, choose the music, level layout, Tails flight assist, big arm boss fight for all characters, it has achievements (although easy), unlockables like drop dash and the ability to play with knuckles and tails, and so much attention to detail.

The game runs flawlessly (had to enable software rendering on my laptop but instructions were in the manual) and I only noticed a few minor bugs that I reported. Had no issue using my original cart dump from my childhood copy.

I really enjoyed playing this mod. It breaths new life into one of my favorite games and is now my preferred way of playing the game.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Apr 8, 2019)

raxadian said:


> True, but you do not need to buy a game on steam to play it.  And it should also work on a real Sega Genesis if you have a rom loader thing for it.



Yeah, just nab a rom from a Genesis rom collection and you're good to go.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 8, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> From the creators YouTube channel.
> 
> There is also background blur applied.



Ah thanks!
It does look kinda nice with the xBRZ filter, but at higher resolutions sonic looks kinda washy, like out of Yoshi's Island


----------



## AkitoTheHedgy (Apr 8, 2019)

now...
*How do I edit the saves...*


----------



## Kwyjor (Apr 8, 2019)

AkitoTheHedgy said:


> now...
> How do I edit the saves...


...Why?  Why not just play the game normally?


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 9, 2019)

i love how they say then want to modernize it... The entire point of these games is that they are not modern. Its never gonna look like it did on a crt, no matter how many filters you add.


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 9, 2019)

Prior22 said:


> The PSX Spyro series being remade for an all in one release was a great idea.  If you prefer playing the original PSX versions you can.  But having a graphically superior release, in my opinion, is fantastic.
> 
> Sega should consider the same thing for all the Sonic games from the original to S&K.  I'd suspect it would sell really well.



Even though it might be a great idea, they are selling again and again and again and again and... (get my point?) the same games, as no new useful content is being added to them (levels, playable chars, etc). I'm not very fond of re-releases, remakes, remasters, re-whatever, unless they are released as they were orginally intended as much as possible.
It's all about getting back those memories.
But to be honest not many consoles can say they have games worth to be remembered, only a few.
And when the brand owner does what that lame brand owner did with the PSX-Classux, we rather emulate than pay for that kind of crap.


----------



## Kwyjor (Apr 9, 2019)

There sure are a lot of projects like this that never reach completion, aren't there?

Remember Sonic Fan Remix from – yup, almost ten years ago?


----------



## SonicRings (Apr 10, 2019)

This might be a long shot to ask here, but does anyone know how to add BFI (black frame insertion) to this game? I'm used to playing retro games with BFI on my 120Hz monitor since it eliminates motion blur present when playing in 60Hz, making it perform as it does on CRT TVs. It's quite jarring going back to 60Hz for this game.
I know there isn't an actual setting for it, but is there a way to make my monitor go into "BFI mode" or something in general, regardless of which program I'm playing? Maybe a custom resolution or something?

EDIT: Found a solution! https://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/samsung/

If anyone has a custom resolution solution anyhow, I'm still interested in hearing it!


----------



## PLEYOR (Apr 10, 2019)

What are the chances of this being ported over to the Switch?


----------



## Kwyjor (Apr 10, 2019)

PLEYOR said:


> What are the chances of this being ported over to the Switch?


Since it's written in Visual Studio, I'd say that's very unlikely.  (Even Linux or Mac seems doubtful, except maybe with Wine or Proton.)


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 10, 2019)

Kwyjor said:


> Since it's written in Visual Studio, I'd say that's very unlikely.  (Even Linux or Mac seems doubtful, except maybe with Wine or Proton.)


It's written in C++ using SDL2 and OpenGL. It's highly likely that with some tweaks it can be ported to basically "any" system, though Switch might need some adjustments.

The game isn't open-source, so porting depends entirely on the original developer.


----------



## Kwyjor (Apr 11, 2019)

GerbilSoft said:


> It's written in C++ using SDL2 and OpenGL. It's highly likely that with some tweaks it can be ported to basically "any" system, though Switch might need some adjustments.


So... Does that mean the bit about Visual Studio in the first post is incorrect, or that projects written in Visual Studio can be easily ported?


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 11, 2019)

Kwyjor said:


> So... Does that mean the bit about Visual Studio in the first post is incorrect, or that projects written in Visual Studio can be easily ported?


Visual Studio isn't a programming language; it's an IDE.

The game is written in C++. I believe the developer uses Visual Studio Code, not full Visual Studio, but that doesn't matter.


----------



## AkitoTheHedgy (Apr 12, 2019)

Kwyjor said:


> ...Why?  Why not just play the game normally?


I am, but I'm a make a save file with everything.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 15, 2019)

This would be nice to have port to other modded systems. Crispy wide screen systems like PSP/Vita, or wii u gamepad. 

I don't know who to report problems to, but I found one and leave it here just incase someone knows what to do with the info.



> In mushroom hill zone, the "Seasaw" mushrooms (the ones with the counter weight that catapult when stepped on the opposite side) do not bounce as high as they should after the second jump.
> 
> It's especially noticeable in act 2 of "Sonic/Tails" route. The first encounter if one doesn't bounce you high enough to reach a suspended platform with two ring boxes and a spring that helps you reach a special stage.



Well anyway, have fun. I'm curious why there is no competition mode. Not sure if anyone plays it but it was part of the game. I especially like the music mods though it's a bit tedious to setup but least it works when it does. Using music from other game is silly fun.


----------



## FateForWindows (Apr 15, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> This would be nice to have port to other modded systems. Crispy wide screen systems like PSP/Vita, or wii u gamepad.
> 
> I don't know who to report problems to, but I found one and leave it here just incase someone knows what to do with the info.
> 
> ...


Tweet your issues to this guy.


----------

